# Berlin ice??



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

just wondering if anyones been having any luck out at berlin? ive never ice fished but i want to give it a try!!!


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Was there a week ago and found a few to hit the vibe. There was a fairly large group on the east side, North of the 224 bridge. Ice was approx. 6" thick but wouldn't try and walk across from one side to the other.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I was out there yesterday and got two 13 inchers and missed two others. Real finicky! marked lots of fish but was a struggle to get the 4 bites I did get! everywhere I drilled I only had 4 inches of ice... the good clear stuff though!


----------



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

I was out there with an ice fishing newby thursday eve and I got 3 eyes and he got 1 eye but they were all 13.25 to 14.5 inches.. Ice was 4 inches of good clear black ice!!!


----------



## doseluv (Dec 22, 2010)

Good morning everyone. Im thinking about going out monday or tuesday whats the outlook and is there anything biting?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just got back from Berlin. Early bite today.(got all 3 between 8:15 or so and 9:30 am) Got 3...16, 18 and a 23" eye. Buddy got none. Talked to a few people and it appears they didn't do quite as good. Will be out tomorrow...early. Shouldn't be so crowded. Lot is generally packed by 7:30 am and starts clearing out a bit after 11am. Hope this helps...


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Snake...Where do guys ice fish Berlin the hardest? North side of 224, Railroad Bridge, Dutch Harbor, The Dam???. I've iced Berlin a couple of times years ago but have had my scares there with water fluctuation and have passed on it since. I fish it hard all spring, summer, and fall so I know the lake but never gave it much ice time.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Was out there too. Went 8 for 16 but all small. Lost nice fish but thats fishin! All 10fow from 2 till dark.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fishinguy,
We generally fish north of 224 during the ice and/or flats close to dropoffs,
Jig,
I was just leaving the ice about 2:15 pm or there abouts. I take it that wasn't you I talked to on the way in? I fished a good ways north of the big crowd due west of the old roadbed. Is that where you fished?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

sounds like a really fun time. id love to go out i just dont have all the right equipment. if anyone ever has a spare seat id love to check it out!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD
you need 2 buckets,2 rod's and auger,if you do not have auger take spot bar and open old holes and you can fish,if is there anybody fishing ask him and hi will dril 2 holes for you or let you use his auger,if you ask me i drill for you holes any time.you can use reguler long rods that whot i use and i prefer them.i use short rods only in shanty.

snag


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

There were guys out on the north end of 224 when I drove by on 12/31 in 50 degree weather. I know nothing about ice fishing but that seemed crazy!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

No offense, but it's only crazy in relation to the edges. Obviously, they got on the ice ok, but with the warmth all day, will they get off safely. They must've as we've heard nothing to the contrary.(unless that's why the airboat was at A & C bait the other day ) The main lake ice was in good shape. And it's great to ice fish in little more than a light sweater!!


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea I was out there today at 11-12,I seen alot of shad dying.There were a ton of small minnow,s at Bonner rd ramp just hanging out,I guess the cold doesnt bother them.Was only 1/4 inch of ice 10 to 15 foot out from shore.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Snake, 
Thats exactly what me and my buddy were thinking about. It looked like the edges had definitely melted some when we drove by. Would have been a perfect to day to fish. Weather was amazing.


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

Ice was fine in the morning on 12/31, but was really soft by the time we left around 1:30. I was able to put the spud through 6" with 5 or 6 hits. The edges were getting bad, but most of the water there is only a few inches deep and would get bad quickly. It was nice to fish in the warmer weather and I had a dozen, but only 3 nice keepers. Should be go time again by the end of the week with the cold temps.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, let's hope it hardens up real quick. As was said by Outdorzman, the walk out is acually only ice with dirt under it...no water. Now I did notice today on the lake and reservoir report that for the next few days, they're gonna open up the gates pretty fast. What effect that'll have, I'm not sure. Don't think it'll do any real damage either.
Kernal,....yea, would've been a real nice day to be out. As long as you checked the edges every few hrs, I don't see where there was any real problem. Wish I'd have went, but told the woman I would take a day off after having went quite a few times in a short period....
If anyone does any checking of the lake/edges, please be sure and post!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Was at Berlin this morning, ice is thickening up but was at best 2" thick from the shore out about 4 or 5 feet. After that it ranged from 3 to 6 inches. Didn't stay to fish just kind of checking things out. Very uneasy feeling being out even just short ways offshore it just didn't feel right. I decided to go rabbit hunting instead, had a limit in about 2 hours. I'm thinking if the cold temps stay we should be able to fish by mid week at the earliest. I can't wait to get back out, I was planning on trying to get out this weekend but I think I'm gonna end up pushing deer for my dad and my sister during the Muzzle Loader season. Hopefully they tag out before lunch on Saturday so I can fish Saturday evening and maybe even Sunday.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm looking for reports just like that! May go out Wed. and that report might just make it possible. How about a rabbit...haven't had that in 35+ yrs...


----------



## vibeking01 (Jan 1, 2010)

should be a go for monday. I will try tomarrow, let you fellas know. be positive it was only one day of warmth.


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm going to check it out again on Tuesday. Going to give the edges another day or two to firm up again. Good luck and be safe. Any reports on ice conditions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Ugh I start back to school this week but I plan on getting out at least once this week maybe Thursday.


----------



## mlucky (Dec 29, 2009)

Did any one get a chance to check the ice yet this week? I hope to get out this week end.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Go to hardwater section and my thread:Berlin 1-5-11. (Rather than repeat and do a second post!)


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I've got guys out here on Westville lake bringing in nice crappie and bluegill.
Lake 3 seems to be producing best. and Ice seems pretty descent 3 inches thick and up.


----------

